# What to take?



## ltodd (Jun 18, 2010)

Im heading to sydney end of july for 2 months and will be traveling up the east coast. Just wondering what people have taken with them on a similar trip as i have never backpacked before?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ltodd said:


> Im heading to sydney end of july for 2 months and will be traveling up the east coast. Just wondering what people have taken with them on a similar trip as i have never backpacked before?


Our usually milder winter has been a bit cooler this year courtesy of good snow falls in southern alpine country and so with a South/south westerly wind, there can be a wind chill effect all the way up to Queensland so do take some warmer clothing and best to use the layering approach to include a good weatherproof jacket for outdoors and jeans or what they call the cargo pants with plenty of pockets are the go.
Other than that, the usual rule applies of laying out all your gear and then halve it, especially with tops as you can always buy an extra Tshirt and even windcheater top with motifs as a souveneir.
You'll still get some warm but not overly hot days, so a pair of shorts is good too if you're a shorts person.
Australians dress pretty casual and so bring clothes for comfort more so than fashion.
Backpackers hostels are usually well supplied with bedding these days and most prohibit sleeping bags as they are a great bed bug carrier, so do not bother with one unless you were planning on some tent camping further north where it could be warmer.
My experience is not to go with a backpack with a zip on daypack as they are just too bulky and cumbersome whilst the daypacks are usually too small and so you're better off to get a medium size larger pack and then a separate more reasonable size day pack you can carry on front or shoulder slung when needing to and then as back pack for day trips.
Good lighterweight hiker boots are comfortable and if you haven't any already, just break any new buys in and then a separate pair of sneakers and also thongs/flip flops for shower use are handy _[ and you can get those pretty cheap here if need be ]_


----------



## ltodd (Jun 18, 2010)

Will it be hot enough for shorts and vest in cairns in sept?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, Cairns will be warm without being overly hot in September, somewhere from mid to higher 20C sunny days with clear skies, one of the best times of the year for there and northern queensland/seeing the great barrier reef etc.

You can see the GBR from as far south as Bundaberg too, for it is a series of smaller reefs/atolls and lagoon islands right along the Queensland coast, some of the more southern locations being even better than the greater tourism locations up Cairns way.


----------



## nancy121 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Reply*

Do carry along some warm clothes with you. Try to follow layer clothing approach as this will restrict the chilly south westerly winds flowing down Sydney. A weatherproof jacket might prove handy.


----------



## thebadmilk (Aug 11, 2010)

bring sunscreen


----------



## thebadmilk (Aug 11, 2010)

and buy insect repellent when you get here


----------



## peterthomas (Sep 27, 2010)

Prior To Travelling To Australia

* Check your baggage limit (generally 2 pieces of checked luggage to a maximum of 20 kgs for economy passengers) If you go over the limit, chances are you will be charged extra.
* Remember, the SAFEST weight for a backpack is a third of your own body weight.
* You are also allowed a small amount of hand luggage - normally a small "overnight-style" bag (less than 5kg), handbag and jacket (carrying your jacket onto the plane is a great idea if your suitcase is a little short of space!). Australian airports do check carry-on luggage.
* Pop a toothbrush and toothpaste in your hand luggage, along with anything else you like to freshen up with, as the long-haul flight can really take it out of you!
* Try and keep your luggage to a minimum - if you aren't 100% sure you need it - leave it out. You can always buy it in Australia (but chances are you won't miss it!).
* If travelling in Australia's winter - be warned - it does rain and it does get cold! Whilst you can leave the thermal underwear at home, don't forget a warm jumper or two!
* If you are planning on working during your stay, particularly if you will be hoping for some office work, pack some suitable business attire. Whilst casual might be great for the pub and the beach, most Australian offices still have a smart business dress code. You are also expected to dress smartly for interviews.
* Don't forget your passport and tickets (you'd be amazed what people forget!).
* If taking electrical items (such as a hairdryer!) purchase a 240 volt adaptor plug (the other alternative is to simply buy the items in Australia - a new, cheap travel hairdryer will only cost you around A$25).
* Remember to take an adequate amount of any medication you require - and a letter from your doctor if required.
* "Roll" don't fold - it takes up less room and makes less wrinkles!
* If travelling with a mate, pack half your clothes in their bag, and carry half theirs in your luggage. Then if one bag gets lost, you at least have half your things.
* Always carry any valuables, jewellery, cameras, medication, money, traveller's checks, keys, travel documents, and a change of clothes with your carry on luggage in case your checked bags are damaged, lost, or stolen.
* If you are taking 2 different kinds of "money" (i.e., traveller's checks and a Visa card) - put them in different places. For example, keep the visa card in your wallet and your traveller's checks in your hand luggage. This ensure that if the worse thing happens and you are the victim of theft or lose an item - you still have access to limited cash.
* Clearly label all luggage, including carry-ons, with your name, address, and phone number.
* Remove any old claim checks to avoid confusion for baggage handlers.
* Get a secure lock for your luggage (and keep two keys - in different places!)

*I hope information is useful!*


----------



## angelfly (Oct 8, 2010)

i think that the most important thing is to make sure your documents are secure


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

This is good stuff. Will most likely take your advices. Thanks


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

for me first you should secure first all your travel documents, credit cards in one bag.. the next baggage would be for your clothing and other personal things that you needed on your travel. just bring only what's important and things that you would definitely used on your travel... safe trip and enjoy ur travel...


----------



## blazejkrzak (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, do not forget documents and credit card in one place, and rest of stuff in another. Have a nice trip!


----------

